# Maxey Box Colours...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've found Signal Red in loads of different brands of exterior gloss and wood and metal gloss, but I can't find Middle Brunswick Green ANYWHERE!! Anyone know of a green that will do the job? Or even how dark a green I should be looking for?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I found it in Dominoes toy shop in Leicester Sarah (they have a hobby/model making section). Maybe you could phone them and see if they have anything suitable.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Cait, I will call them but I won't be able to get to Leicester before the East of England show though  If they have it, at least I'll have smart green boxes for the other shows.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you need to repaint your boxes or are they currently unpainted and therefore can't be used unless you get the paint? If so I can lend you a few Maxeys for Peterborough if you like. I don't mind looking for the paint when I next go into Leicester but I don't know when it will be as I go on holiday on Friday morning


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I need to paint them as they are unpainted. Well actually, they're only just cut out atm, I've still got to pin and glue them together 

Thanks so much for the offer, that's really appreciated! If I don't find a solution beforehand I'll let you know and borrow some!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm at work Mon/Tues/Weds this coming week so if you want me to bring some just in case you don't get the paint just let me know. I won't be using them all anyway since I have fewer mice at the moment so maybe you should borrow them anyway 'just in case' and I can always get them back at or after P'boro show - no big rush.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That would be great, thank you! Weds would be best for me, at M/H Train Station at 17:30? WHOOPEEEE MY FIRST SHOW!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep no problem  How many do you think you will need? Will this be a trip in your new car?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to show at least four, preferably six - but whatever you have spare will be fine. I have a couple of adult bucks, one dove one silver, and about ten dove U/8 does to choose from! Yes, I'll be coming in my car, hooray! I'll bring my young does and you can have a quick look. They look great to me, don't what a judge will say though :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------

